# (4) 20L Dry Bags



## Sambikes (Jan 22, 2018)

4 dry bags for sale, seal line,





















hardly used. Bags are located in Longmont, Colorado text 303.591.2222
Asking $60 for all 4. Perfect for clothes on multi day trips


----------

